# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Recorder] Τροφοδοτικο TOSHIBA RD-XS27-K-7E

## Δημήτρης104

Γεια σας παιδιά, καλώς σας βρήκα, είναι το πρώτο μου post στο forum.                   Αντιμετωπίζω ενα πρόβλημα με το τροφοδοτικό του εν λόγω dvd. Κάποια στιγμή έπαψε να δουλεύει, το άνοιξα και βρήκα πρόβλημα στο τροφοδοτικό. Είχε κάψει τα Q2101(βραχυκύκλωμα), Q2102(διαρροή) D2205(βραχυκύκλωμα), και φυσικά την ασφάλεια.
  Το Q2101 ήταν ενα 2sk2645 και οχι το 2sk3798 που αναφέρει στο σχηματικό, το άλλαξα, στο Q2102 έβαλα ένα bc337 και στις D2205 D2204 έβαλα 1N5822 γιατί δεν βρήκα αυτά που λέει στο σχέδιο και φορούσε η πλακέτα. Οι πυκνωτές φαίνονταν εντάξει τουλάχιστον οπτικά και με πολυμετρο/καπασιτομετρο. το DVD δούλεψε κανονικά για δυο μήνες περίπου αλλά μετά ξαναεκαψε τα Q2101 και D2205. Το Q2102 την γλίτωσε αυτή τη φορά. Υπάρχει ανεμιστηρακι που ψύχει κυρίως τις διόδους schottky και τους πυκνωτές.
 Δεν ξέρω πολλά από παλμοτροφοδοτικα και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν φταίει κάποια υπέρταση του δικτύου, υπερθέρμανση, ή κάτι άλλο.
 Αν κάποιος φίλος έχει κάποια ιδέα θα χαρώ να την ακούσω.

 Ευχαριστώ!
DVD psu.jpg

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36217 αυτά  να  αλλάξεις

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε!

----------


## evzone

Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το τροφοδοτικό με καμμένη ασφάλεια. Έπειτα από έλεγχο άλλαξα κι εγώ μερικές βραχυκυκλωμένες διόδους, το FET και το τρανζίστορ ελέγχου παλμών.

Ενώ το τροφοδοτικό λειτουργεί χωρίς να καίει την ασφάλεια, όλες οι τάσεις εξόδου είναι στη μισή τιμή, δηλαδή τα 12 στα 6.5, τα 5 στα 2.6, τα 2.8 στα 1.4 και τα -30 στα -16.
Άλλαξα το TL431 αλλά πάλι τα ίδια. Ο οπτικός απομονωτής λειτουργεί κανονικά.

Τα τυλίγματα του μετασχηματιστή είναι όλα κοντά στο 1Ω.

Το κύκλωμα είναι το ίδιο στα παραπάνω μηνύματα.

Καμιά ιδέα τι να κοιτάξω;

----------


## justin71

καλησπερα, εχω το ιδιο μηχανημα κ προ καιρου σταματησε να δουλευει. πρεπει να εφαγε υπερταση απο κεραυνο. επειδη δεν γνωριζω τι μπορει να εχει καψει ? ξερουμε στην αθηνα κανενα μαγαζι επισκευης? μην μας παρουν το κεφαλι ομως..

ευχαριστώ

----------

